
Interview with Kasper Hulthin, co-founder of Podio - JCB_K
http://www.founderly.com/2011/05/kasper-hulthin-podio-1-of-2/
======
JCB_K
Podio is a great app. A build-your-own-app Tool is usually not that great, but
they really worked out a good way to do it. The variety of apps you can create
out of the small pool of functions they provide is much bigger than you'd
expect.

